

Here's A List of US Airports Currently Using Full Body Scanners - sili889q
http://gizmodo.com/5694997/heres-a-list-of-us-airports-currently-using-full-body-scanners?skyline=true&s=i

======
lili_fama
Incredible. I wonder if with enough public pressure, some airports will opt
out of the TSA screaning. I hope so.

